# First try with NAP Quick Fletch Quick Spins...



## Browtine (Mar 14, 2009)

Got a few NAP Quick Fletch Qiuck Spins today to put on some shafts to try. I'm going to be comparing some Flex Fletch vanes, Fusions, and these. Had adhesion problems with the FFP-360 vanes so I'm back to square one with those. I also have enough Flex Fletch Flash vanes to do two shafts but I want to figure out why the 360's didn't stick before I waste these. I cleaned the shaft and vanes per instructions but they started turning loose in spots several minutes after I finished putting them on. 

Anyway, it doesn't get any easier than the Quick Fletchs. Just put them on the shaft and dip them in boiling water. Remove them and let them dry for 15 minutes or so and they're good to go. No mess... They look pretty good, too. What matters to me is how they fly with broadheads. I'll be doing some shooting as soon as I can find time to see how the vanes I have to try compare to each other. 

Here's a pic of the three shafts I Quick Fletched just now. This is the only pic I got before the camera battery died. Sorry...


----------



## Browtine (Mar 15, 2009)

A few more pics... The skull is one that the coyotes deposited right at the base of my ladder stand.


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck with the Quick Fletch we couldnt get them to work at all. 
Then one came off after we practiced with it for the day needless to say we never found that arrow.

Let me know if you have any luck, and what you need that made them work.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 15, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> Good luck with the Quick Fletch we couldnt get them to work at all.
> Then one came off after we practiced with it for the day needless to say we never found that arrow.
> 
> Let me know if you have any luck, and what you need that made them work.



What exactly do you mean when you say you couldn't "get them to work"? Was it problems getting them to shrink onto the shafts? Problems getting them to fly right? Coming off easily? Just curious as to what kind of problems you had. 

The only problem I had when putting them on was I didn't put quite enough water in the canister and had to angle them in to get them fully submerged into the boiling water, but that was my fault.


----------



## ssw (Mar 15, 2009)

*quik spins*

will the lip hang on w/b does anyone know they look good


----------



## Browtine (Mar 15, 2009)

ssw said:


> will the lip hang on w/b does anyone know they look good



Good question. I can put one through a WB several times at the shop and see what happens if nobody else chimes in that has tried that combo.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 15, 2009)

And if they work well, I'm gonna be wishin' they made them in custom prints.


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 16, 2009)

Browtine said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say you couldn't "get them to work"? Was it problems getting them to shrink onto the shafts? Problems getting them to fly right? Coming off easily? Just curious as to what kind of problems you had.
> 
> The only problem I had when putting them on was I didn't put quite enough water in the canister and had to angle them in to get them fully submerged into the boiling water, but that was my fault.




We could not get them to fly right and they would come off in mid flight. They all appeared to be on the shafts good but when they were shot they came off very easy.


----------



## GREG66 (Mar 16, 2009)

I shoot them and love em. I shot them through a WB all last year and had no problems.  I  did not have any trouble with Bh or field tips. I have been recomending them to everyone I shoot with. Most of them have changed over to them and love them.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 16, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> We could not get them to fly right and they would come off in mid flight. They all appeared to be on the shafts good but when they were shot they came off very easy.



Ok. I'll see how they do and post back here. Gotta let the inserts cure good. Maybe I'll get to shoot them tomorrow some.


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you get a chance yet? Like them? I must know!!!


----------



## ssw (Mar 17, 2009)

*w/b*

shoot them thru bisquit yet


----------



## Browtine (Mar 18, 2009)

GA_MTN_MAN said:


> Did you get a chance yet? Like them? I must know!!!



Got to shoot them VERY briefly last night, but not at any real distance. Maybe 12 yards. They were very silent from behind the bow. All I heard was the string and then the arrow hitting the target. No hiss at all from behind the bow. They printed in the same holes as my first 6 shafts have been with Fusions from 12 yards. 

Hopefully I will get to shoot some distance Friday or Saturday. I hope to get a couple shafts done with Flash vanes by then as well. Worked today and work tomorrow, so...  we'll see.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 18, 2009)

ssw said:


> shoot them thru bisquit yet



Nope, gotta take them to the bow shop and use one of the demo bows to do that. Haven't had time yet. Hopefully this weekend though.


----------



## Thurston (Mar 25, 2009)

Love them!  I have not used my jig or Arizona ez-fletch since.  They work through a biscuit they work through deer.  They work....

Caution.  If your target will not keep the vanes or wrap from penetrating the target you may see problems in time.  Wear that is.  But I use them and like them.  Deerbandit, man I don't know if you got some bad ones or what.  The only issue I have ever seen was with a brand that was a knockoff and the vanes came off the shrinkwrap fairly easy.  So I inspected them all and glued the ones I thought needed the reinforcement and they worked but the NAP ones have been fantastic.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's the only problem so far... I have no idea how the wrap got ripped. It flew funky the first shot I made with it. Grouped high and left compared to the other two. I found where one vane was loose at the front tip and was going to glue it back down and see how it flew, but found the tear while I was looking for the loose vane... 

I'm also attaching a pic of a 10 yard and 20 yard  group with all three. The one with the loose vane and tear is obvious. The other two grouped touching several times from 20 yards.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Apr 14, 2009)

Just get you some regluar 2in blazer they work well with everything


----------



## j870sm (Apr 15, 2009)

First of all I want to say hi to everyone, just joined this forum.  
I have recently started using this product and have no complaints.  I have taken 3 hogs with these on the arrows and have yet to have one come off.  The trick I think to these is the water temperature.  If it is boiling it is to hot and the vanes will curl.  If not hot enough you will not get proper adhesion.  I first used my fish cooker and got the water to where there were bubbles on the bottom of the pot.  By the time I finished fletching the 6 I started with the water temp had increased enough to slightly curl the vanes on the 6th arrow.  The last few I have done, I have heated water in a 2 quart mixing bowl in the microwave.  I started with regular tap water from the faucet and heated for 12mins at 100 power.  This seems to be ideal, I should have measured the temp but didn't.

This seems like a good product and extremely easy to use.  I think if you are having trouble with them coming off you did not have the water at the right temp or you may have left them in the water to long.

I have shot these from 10 yds out to 50 yds and they fly true out of my bow.  If you are shooting a biskit you might want to put a little glue on the leading edge.  When I was shooting the biskit I put a little extra glue on the vanes and it seemed to help.  One thing to remember is that this product adds approximately 30 grains to your arrow if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## Browtine (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wanted to update this thread. I've shot the Quick Fletched arrows quite a bit now through my Monster and they're still hangin' tight and lookin' good. No problems since I refletched the one that was split. I've gone from shooting groups (after ruining three arrows in a weekend) to shooting spots but the point of impact is very consistent with these when I shoot spots. They group less than 1" center to center at 10-12 yards and well under 2" center to center at 20 yards when I do my part. If I get a flyer I know it as soon as the shot breaks that I blew it. 

So far these have grouped and printed as well as anything else I've tried and have held up pretty good. I think I like the Flex Fletch Flash 2" vanes the best out of everything I've tried so far, but there's nothing wrong with the Quick Fletch Quick Spins in my opinion. Now, if they were only a little cheaper...


----------



## whitworth (Apr 18, 2009)

*Still shooting*

the four inch plastic vanes, after 15 some years of accuracy.


----------

